# bearded dragon vivarium ( wanted ) !!!!! lancaster



## c1ifford (Sep 4, 2009)

bearded dragons vivarium 4 foot or 2 foot full set up wanted cheep!!!!!!:2thumb:
live in lancaster n/w


----------



## pearllong (Jan 10, 2009)

Due to us moving abroad we will have to put my sons bearded dragon up for sale, hes 18 month old, a great little pet,. Th viv and all will have to be sold, any offers, im not sure how much these sell for. The viv is about 10 month old as we had to buy a larger one once the beardie was a year old. We live in the Bulford area.


----------

